# What's your dream kit?



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Humvee with expanded fuel tanks.
A 6 month's supply of MREs.

A Savage tactical in stainless steel, 300 win mag, 1000 JSP rounds.

A Remington 870 in marinecote,1000 rounds various shot.

A Ruger red hawk,stainless.1000 rounds,various loads.

A Ruger 10/22,stainless with folding stock,10,000 rounds HP.

A Ruger mini 14,stainless,folding Choate stock,5000 rounds match ammo. 

A [email protected] 66 bobbed to a 3" barrel.500 rounds hydrashock/500 snake shot.

A Tanto and Magnum Tanto,maybe a well made Wakazashi.

An EMT grade med kit complete with pain killers and antibiotics.

A HRT kit with lots of potassium iodide and filters for the mask.

Good body armor.

A good selection of seeds compatible to my bug out area.

Tools to plant and harvest the seeds.

A bunker someplace quiet.LOL


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll spare everyone the long lists and just do a summary. And remember this is a dream set up.

A 98% self-sufficient estate/farm/ranch on 16,000 acres for mechanized & animal powered crop equipment

An Off-grid 32 bedroom high security mansion w/full blast/fallout shelter

10 years LTS food for 100 people

An armory to equip 60 people

A fleet of vehicles to allow travel under all conditions

Half a dozen independant commercial survival shelters from Radius Engineering

Anyone want details, PM me.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Can my reply be??: Anything Jerry says I want it too!! LOL! 
Now if someone would just buy and give me a lottery ticket!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Jerry D Young said:


> I'll spare everyone the long lists and just do a summary. And remember this is a dream set up.
> 
> A 98% self-sufficient estate/farm/ranch on 16,000 acres for mechanized & animal powered crop equipment
> 
> ...


Daggum! You go all out!

For me I was thinking along the lines of a bug out vehicle.

I would really like a good later model Toyota FJ-40 painted in dark earth with Rhino Liner sprayed on the interiour surfaces. I would then like one of those military trailers all done up with a built on pop-up tent (like the one someone has on here... awesome rig). Both in dark earth. Mean machine!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

TheAnt said:


> Daggum! You go all out!


It appears that you have never seen any of Jerry's lists.

They are substantial!!


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

It's a curse.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

I am thinking 40 acres and a Mule. Oh and the means to defend it. But I would move in with JD Young!


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Dream Kit would have to be...ALL my scattered Bug Out and Bug In bags, to be able to fit into ONE backpacking pack and only weigh 20 lbs (with ammo). hehe

Wait, maybe I'll just drag PopPop's mule around with me. :2thumb:


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> It appears that you have never seen any of Jerry's lists.
> 
> They are substantial!!





Jerry D Young said:


> It's a curse.


Actually I have... unfortunately I rarely get past reading the first 1/3 before I realize I have a bunch of catching up to do.


----------

